
Show HN: Jukebox, a music player for Dropbox for iOS - justin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jukebox-offline-music-player/id1072583255
======
stevedh
A bit of an aside, but is anyone aware of a cloud player (for onedrive or
google drive ideally) that supports audiobooks well? I'm using the onedrive
app at the moment but it has a tendency to forget your progress which leads to
a lot of manual scrubbing to find your place.

------
jen729w
Exactly what I need, exactly when I need it! I'm learning French and I have
the Michel Thomas audio files in Dropbox. Turns out playing them via the
Dropbox app is a horrid experience.

Downloading now. Thanks, Justin!

------
jecjec
Dropbox should support music features in their iOS app, natively. This is a
feature I have wanted from them for a long time. Well done.

~~~
antonl
I don't think it will ever happen. They are too scared of the labels.

------
zerr
Nice! One question: You seem to have all free apps without in-app purchases
(and ads?). How do you plan to monetize?

~~~
popey456963
Must all products be made for monetization?

------
cardimart
This is something that I needed, thanks a lot justin.

It'd be a nice improvement if you could display the length of each song next
to it instead of the ººº icon.

------
Rainymood
I was literally describing this idea to a friend whose sitting on the opposite
side of the table like 5 minutes ago - insane timing there mate. Lovely! I
need this so much!

------
Fastidious
Very nice! Can you do the same for Google Drive, please? I would love to be
able to play all the music I have in it; I am sure I am not alone.

~~~
squiguy7
If you are already in the Google domain, you can use Google Music. I have
uploaded a few hundred songs to it and so far it's been easy to use. I think
free accounts can store 50,000 songs on it.

------
afro88
This is nice. Do you use a pod or anything for that player view, or is it
entirely custom (incl icons)?

